# Monitor poll



## eddie123 (Aug 24, 2012)

whats your favourite monitor? i wanna know cause im researching about monitors


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 24, 2012)

_V. eremius - _Rusty desert monitor
I really like how miniturised they are and yet still display all varanid characteristic traits. No votes on the poll unfortunately....


----------



## black_headed_mon (Aug 24, 2012)

i voted for spenceri only cause its next on the "to get list" but i could make a case for everything on the list as there all awesome in there own way.................


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 24, 2012)

Why no gillens or Panoptes?

No need to ask what I voted for!


----------



## brown.snake (Aug 24, 2012)

no komodos or niles or emeralds:shock:


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 24, 2012)

I put Perentie but I also love Laceys and Ackies


----------



## whyme (Aug 24, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Why no gillens or Panoptes?
> 
> No need to ask what I voted for!



IV, panoptes is there, but I agree on the gillens. I know a few people who swear by 'em. For me, lacies all the way!
Aaaaah oooops, just seen the pygmies. Sorry.......... my bad


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm going to go for the ridged tailed monitor cause if a ever get a monitor that will be it


----------



## david.dix (Aug 24, 2012)

short tailed monitor (Varanus brevicauda) isn't in the list, thats what i would have voted, cause i wonna get one.


----------



## Albino93 (Aug 24, 2012)

it was a toss up between lace monitor and the perentie but i think ill go for the lacie, love them, plus there on my wish list


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 24, 2012)

I think more people are wondering where the options are rather then actually voting... These questions are too far broad to put onto a 10 option poll.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 24, 2012)

Panoptes  My little one let me stroke her tummy today! Not a hint of fear.


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 24, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> I put Perentie but I also love Laceys and Ackies



They're all excellent people.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Aug 26, 2012)

Wish it was a multiple choice pole, I put Perentie but I have to say I also really love Sand Goannas and Black-Headed Monitors.


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a soft spot for lacies. But due to space have settled for acikes for the time being.


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

Well none of the above mine would have to be The Savannah Monitor (not legal in australia devoooo  ) haha


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 26, 2012)

Womagaunt said:


> Well none of the above mine would have to be The Savannah Monitor (not legal in australia devoooo  ) haha


can I dislike your post....
DISLIKE!!!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 27, 2012)

Well me and a mate have a running debate over whether Varanus glauerti or Varanus pilbarensis are better and you only included one of the options. While awesome in their own right in comparison to those two the rest of the monitors are like a candle to the sun...


----------

